# Darkling Beetle Gender?



## Spepper (Sep 1, 2013)

It's me again.  These are my 3 wild-caught darkling beetles.  It looks to me like I have 2 males and 1 female, the female being the one closest to the upper right corner in the picture.  I would just like this confirmed, if anyone would be so kind.  I was told the females are generally bigger than the males in length and girth.  That one seems to fit this description.   The reason I want to know if I do indeed have a female is because I'd like to breed them.  Does anyone know what they lay their eggs on or in, or all the specifics of what makes them want to breed?  Also, what do their eggs look like?  Thanks.


----------



## Tenodera (Sep 2, 2013)

Although females may be larger than males, they are also pretty variable in size. You're probably right with the one female and two males, but that one with the dented elytron kinda looks like it could be either to me. The best way to tell is by watching who mates with who, and they should begin at any time. Darklings really don't care where they are or who's watching. They lay eggs in the soil and the young do best with more frequent moistening of the substrate than the adults need (still shouldn't be wet). They are very delicate at pupation and you should have around two inches of substrate so they can be comfortable.


----------



## shebeen (Sep 2, 2013)

Do a google search on "breeding mealworms".  There's a lot of videos and breeding guides available.


----------



## Spepper (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay.  I guess I need a little more substrate then.  But that is good to know.  Will they lay eggs in the bran I'm giving them as food and a substrate, or do I need to provide a little dish of dirt too?

---------- Post added 09-02-2013 at 08:27 AM ----------




shebeen said:


> Do a google search on "breeding mealworms".  There's a lot of videos and breeding guides available.


I have mealworms, and I'm keeping them pretty much the same way as these different darkling beetles.  Is that the right way for any darkling beetle?  Also, do the larvae look like mealworms, just maybe a bit bigger towards pupation?


----------



## Tenodera (Sep 2, 2013)

The larvae do look like mealworms. I would suggest keeping them in sandy soil rather than bran.


----------

